# High End Rig - Gaming and Few Apps



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Friends,
This is my first post and after going through the suggestions given by you to other members, I feel I am at the right place. All though I am a bit techie have done this hardware stuff close to around 8 - 9 yrs ago I am not abreast with the current market trends.

I intend to build a very high end rig primary purpose been gaming and then few other apps viz PS, VMWare, VDO Editing and Rendering.

I was about to buy the system today and then one of my friend guided me to this section of the forum, hence appreciate your valued inputs and suggestions..

Here are the answers to the questions as requested :

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Games at Ultra settings as listed below :
MS FSX, xPlane 10, GTA V, Crysis 3, Assassins Creed Series, Counter Strike 1.6  , Hitman Absolution, Far Cry 3, Deus Ex Human Revolution, NFS Rivals and at times Grid 2.

Applications : Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Creative Suite and VMWare Workstation with approximately 10 Workstations which will run my Lab (Though this will be turned off or in Hibernate when I play games) apart from this general web browsing, MS office and casual stuff.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 3.5 to 4 Lacs (Just the CPU)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Pro - x64

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:256GB SSD (Primary and OS Drive) / 1TB x 3 (Data Drive - Preferably Raid 5 if its available in Desktop class systems or else 1 x 3 TB)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, however it has another budget. 3 x 1080p or 3 x UHD I don't know much on current available one's.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I will have to buy everything I got nothing... 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: ASAP - I can close this today if I get relevant suggestions and recommendations

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, however I would like someone else to do it for me this time ..... 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore, I can buy locally or online either ways it works.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Based on my research and the limited knowledge that I have, I have come up with the below configuration I would appreciate if you gurus can append your suggestions and recommendations on the below.

Intel core i7 4960X 3.6GHz Extreme - 75520 on ITDepot
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - 32975 on ITDepot
Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W - 15820 on Flipkart
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16GB (4 x 4GB) 2400 - 21681 on Flipkart
Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Gaming Cabinet - 23900 on ITDepot
Samsung 840Pro 256GB SATA III SSD - 16585 on Flipkart (Primary Drive)
WD Caviar Green 3TB (WD30EZRX) - 8777 on Flipkart (Data Drive)
Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan 6GB x 2 - 83444 x 2 - 166888 on Flipkart
Corsair H110 CPU Cooler - 9400 on Flipkart
Asus 16X BD (BW-16D1HT) - 8455 on ITDepot

Feel free to add any more components if required...

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Abhijeet K.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2013)

Intel core i7 4960X 3.6GHz Extreme - 75520
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - 32975
Seasonic X-SS850KM3 - 12820
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16GB (4 x 4GB) 2400 - 21681
Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Gaming Cabinet - 23900
Samsung 840Pro 256GB SATA III SSD - 16585 on Flipkart (Primary Drive)
WD Caviar Black 1TBx3 - 18000 (Data Drive)
Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan 6GB x 2 - 83444 x 2 - 166888
Corsair H110 CPU Cooler - 9400
Asus 16X BD (BW-16D1HT) - 8455
TOTAL -4,10,124

(OR)

Intel Core i7 4770K -24000,
Asus Z87 Sabertooth -22500,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4x4GB) 2400 -21000,
Zotac GTX Titan 6GBx2 -83444x2 -166888,
Corsair H100i 2013 Edition -10000,
Corsair 600T White Edition -11000,
Corsair AX1200 -18000,
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD -16000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB x3 -18000,
APC 1.5K UPS PRO -13000, 
Asus 16X BD (BW-16D1HT) -8455,
Dell S2740L 27" LED IPS -21000.
TOTAL -3,49,843.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 15, 2013)

Instead of dual titan, dual 780ti
Corsair dominator ram
Swiftech h320 cpu cooler 
Corsair 900D cabinet
Asus blu ray drive


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 15, 2013)

Two GTX Tiatan or 780TI is overkill for single monitor...
For this budget Why not multi monitor Gaming setup ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

Everything is overkill if you spend over 1.5 lakh for gaming rig


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PratikV (Nov 15, 2013)

Seriously, No need to spend 3-4Lakhs for Gaming System. getting a system within 80k-100k is ok. Invest other 2 lakhs in Fixed deposit.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Seasonic X-SS850KM3 - 12820
> WD Caviar Black 1TBx3 - 18000 (Data Drive)



Thanks man the second option is totally out of question as I want an extreme processor, so basically this is the config that even I shortlisted however I can see that you are suggesting for Seasonic PSU and Caviar Black 1TB x 3 for the data drive however can you please let me know : 

Will I need to purchase additional Raid Controller or does the MB supports Raid 5 for the data drive (1TB x 3 WD Caviar Black) ?

Seasonic 850 is complete modular however the total Output will be 850watts, will it be sufficient and future proof considering I have two titans on the board ???



			
				marvelousprashant said:
			
		

> Instead of dual titan, dual 780ti
> Corsair dominator ram
> Swiftech h320 cpu cooler
> Corsair 900D cabinet



1. 780Ti has 3GB Memory per GPU will it be sufficient for some really high loads on a UHD or a 4K resolution monitors ??
2. I was doing some research around Corsair Dominator Platinum - It is 2600Mhz will the Rampage IV extreme M/B support this ram and secondly is there any substantial variance in the performance between the Ripjaws Z 2400Mhz and Dominator Platinum ?
3. I might think about the cooler however at the moment I am more convinced with the H110 
4. I still like the Cosmos II ultra cabinet looks trendy  



			
				vijju6091 said:
			
		

> Two GTX Tiatan or 780TI is overkill for single monitor...
> For this budget Why not multi monitor Gaming setup ?



It will be a multi-monitor setup, I intend to purchase 3 x 4K resolution UHD monitors...  please suggest any if you know.

I can even manage 3 x 1080p 27" Ultrawide IPS trendy panels, however my minimum criteria is 1080p.

I know the cost difference between the two will be quite high.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 15, 2013)

PratikV said:


> Seriously, No need to spend 3-4Lakhs for Gaming System. getting a system within 80k-100k is ok. Invest other 2 lakhs in Fixed deposit.



Lol !!! Thanks for the Investment tip   Instead of getting 1500 pm as Interest I would prefer spending 1500pm into a high end rig....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

PratikV said:


> Invest other 2 lakhs in Fixed deposit.



+1 for this idea


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 15, 2013)

Frnzzz a quick question :

In india GTX Titan is supplied thru two channels Asus and Zotac which one would you guys recommend in terms of technology readiness, after market cooler installations, post sales support and I know there might be a slight cost difference as well..

Is EVGA available in the Indian market ?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys also is my choice of Mobo future proof and a good one... (Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB) or can you suggest alternates... 

I was also looking at Asrock X79 Extreme... any comments ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2013)

obviously you have the money to burn so why asking about futureproofing.it is like someone asking about future petrol prices after planning to get a ferrari.if you are worried about future proofing you won't spend 4 lakhs on a gaming rig.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> obviously you have the money to burn so why asking about futureproofing.it is like someone asking about future petrol prices after planning to get a ferrari.if you are worried about future proofing you won't spend 4 lakhs on a gaming rig.



well, honestly its just to ensure the Mobo supports trends and technologies 1 or 2 yrs down the line... and i need not do the research exercise again or look at updating (not upgrading  ) the components ... probably by then my son will also start using this Rig


----------



## root.king (Nov 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> obviously you have the money to burn so why asking about futureproofing.it is like someone asking about future petrol prices after planning to get a ferrari.if you are worried about future proofing you won't spend 4 lakhs on a gaming rig.



:thumbup:


----------



## i72600k (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't go with GTX Titan, it is a waste for that price. Get gtx 780ti or r9 290x instead.

FSX is heavily CPU dependent so I would suggest you i7 4960x and a good cooling kit like Siftech H220 so that you can overclock it to atleast 5 GHZ if you are planning to use ORBX scenery addons and PMDG 777 simultaneously.

Except FSX, all other games would be raped on stock CPU.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Intel Core i7 4770k
Asus Z87 v pro
Corsair 2 x 8gb ram
GTX 780 ti
Corsair H100i 
Cooler master storm stryker 
Seasonic x750km
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
WD Caviar Black 2TB


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

i72600k said:


> Don't go with GTX Titan, it is a waste for that price. Get gtx 780ti or r9 290x instead.
> 
> FSX is heavily CPU dependent so I would suggest you i7 4960x and a good cooling kit like Siftech H220 so that you can overclock it to atleast 5 GHZ if you are planning to use ORBX scenery addons and PMDG 777 simultaneously.
> 
> Except FSX, all other games would be raped on stock CPU.



Well said.... 4960X is confirmed.... what bat the Mobo..

Actually you and prashant both suggested 780Ti and based on some more research that i did i think i will go for 2/3 x 780Ti m getting one asus 780Ti for 56K so it saves a bit of my cash as well... effectively 780Ti is also finalised unless someone gives me a real convincing reason for titan. 

Thanks all for the help so far....


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

y do my posts and replies take ages to come up... is there any anti spam or moderation for every post


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ above rig is more than enough for gaming

no need to waste your money on 2 x titan or 3 x  display..

you cannot notice a single difference in games between single 780ti and titan sli

Make a pc around 1.5 lakh..believe me it  is enough


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ above rig is more than enough for gaming
> 
> no need to waste your money on 2 x titan or 3 x  display..
> 
> ...



Well Said ashish but the challenge is FSX... I am an avid FSX enthusiast and trust me FSX is a resource and graphic hogger, hence I thought of SLI, but then now Titan is out of question I have shortlisted 780Ti after going thru several reviews and suggestions up there... 

I just need suggestion on M/B and Cooling as I am gonna over clock the CPU to close to around 5Ghz and I don't wanna make an omelette on my cabinet ....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2013)

How to overclock your new Haswell CPU like a pro | PCWorld


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> How to overclock your new Haswell CPU like a pro | PCWorld



Thanks that will definitely help...


----------



## i72600k (Nov 16, 2013)

For FSX (Flight Simulator X) spending 3.5-4 lakhs is completely justified. It is the most demanding game ever. As far as mobo is concerned go with ASUS Rampage IV Extreme with your eyes closed; ASUS makes best and most reliable motherboards.

Go for 3 X 780ti only if you are planning multi monitor setup, like cockpit windows. In fact for FSX anything above even a single GTX 770 is a complete waste, the thing which matters is the CPU. However, getting 2X 780ti will give you much better performance in other games like Battlefield 4 and is well justified for your budget.

Also don't overlook the RAM, get at-least 16 GB of it (DDR-3). G skill ripjaws is the best one out there. It also has a 32 GB version, if you can get four of them, then it's great as your budget permits it!

Also get at-least 1200 W PSU, 1500W Coolermaster silent pro m2 should be a safe choice.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

i72600k said:


> For FSX (Flight Simulator X) spending 3.5-4 lakhs is completely justified. It is the most demanding game ever. As far as mobo is concerned go with ASUS Rampage IV Extreme with your eyes closed; ASUS makes best and most reliable motherboards.
> 
> *Go for 3 X 780ti *only if you are planning multi monitor setup, like cockpit windows. In fact for FSX anything above even a single GTX 770 is a complete waste, the thing which matters is the CPU. *However, getting 2X 780ti* will give you much better performance in other games like Battlefield 4 and is well justified for your budget.
> 
> ...



1. Isn't the Rampage IV a bit old like early 2012 and we are approaching end of 2013... anything better hows asrock x79 extreme.. or can you suggest a latest one ?

2. Your statements are contradicting ... you start the statement with 3 s 780ti and then you say 2... I am planning for 2 and then if required I will add the 3rd ... 

3. Ripjaws Z 2400Mhz 4x4GB is what I have planned at the moment, may add another 4x4 if the need be...

4. As for the GPU GTX 780Ti which is better : EVGA, Asus, Zotac ? 

5. I can manage to import *EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler *from Europe, is it better than the one's available in the local market ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

Let me clear you something :

FSX (with addons) is not about GPU,its all about CPU.70-75% of performance is produced by only CPU in FSX,whereas 25% done by Gpu.Really you won;t need multi gpu setup for this,its completly waste.Focus on cpu here, FSX doesnot use hyperthreading therefore Getting I7 4930K makes more sense than i7 4770k due to extra two cores of 4930k.Its unlocked cpu so you can easily overclock it and results into more framerates in FSX as FSX fps scales nearly 1:1 with cpu clock rate.I would suggest i7 4930k or i7 3930k will also do

For gpu single gtx 780ti is way to go and FSX works well with Nvidia drivers.Remember FSX doesnot respond to Sli/Multigpus setup,infact performance might decrease with sli setup.

For Ram 16GB is more than enough


Get this:

I7 4930k @ 45k

Asus Rampage IV extreme @ 31k

Asus gtx 780ti 

here is overcloking review with this mobo - [REVIEW] ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - OC with Ivy Bridge-E (i7 4930K)


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Ashish... That indeed makes sense hence I will have the 4960X on the board... are you saying I should still go ahead with 4930K ?

How'z the EVGA version i posted up there compared to the Asus...

The reason I want SLI is for other games (Crysis, Farcry, Hitman etc) that I play and for VDO rendering and editing.

Looks like my rig is almost finalised... thanks to all of you up there


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

There is just 2% difference between i7 4930k and i7 4960x.Spending 30k more just slight performance is waste imo.Stick with i7 4930k.

I would stick with Asus due to better service support.

Gtx 780ti can easily handle those games at max settings.No need of another one





Here final rig :

Intel i7 4930K - 45000

Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - 32000

Seasonic X-SS850KM3 - 12820

G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16GB (4 x 4GB) 2400mhz - 21650

Cm Strom Trooper - 14000

Samsung 840Pro 256GB SATA III SSD - 16500

WD Caviar Black 1TBx3 - 18000 

Asus gtx 780ti 3gb - 58000

Corsair H110 CPU Cooler - 9400

Asus 16X BD (BW-16D1HT) - 8455

Total - *2,35,600*


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 16, 2013)

buddy you are missing the higher end spectrum.

First of all if you have the space in your house get a projector setup *or* atleast a tripple monitor setup.

If you play in a projector setup(implemented right) after few minutes you will loose sense of reality 

Get a dedicated NAS setup for your storage.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> There is just 2% difference between i7 4930k and i7 4960x.Spending 30k more just slight performance is waste imo.Stick with i7 4930k.
> 
> I would stick with Asus due to better service support.
> 
> ...



Z+1 for this rig much balanced now.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 17, 2013)

I do have a Projector and a HT setup along with a 12TB NAS in my Video room... (Will soon be converted into Gaming and VDO room, post I buy this rig).... 



ASHISH65 said:


> There is just 2% difference between i7 4930k and i7 4960x.Spending 30k more just slight performance is waste imo.Stick with i7 4930k.
> 
> I would stick with Asus due to better service support.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ashish Indeed looks quite balanced now... 

The H110 has a waiting period of 10 days instead I am getting a Swiftech H320 for 10K

The 780Ti is available in Zotac, Asus board has a wait period of 6 - 8 days... please suggest weather should i wait or buy the zotac...

I will share the final rig by tommorow EOD once i get all the final prices...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 17, 2013)

yes zotac can be considered + it provides 5 year warranty (after registering on their website)


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 17, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes zotac can be considered + it provides 5 year warranty (after registering on their website)



+ 3 games from Nvidia.... 

How abt the cooler.. I feel Swiftech H320 is a good deal for 10K... isn't it... I was getting the Corsair 110 for 7.8K 

I think performance wise Swiftech is better then Corsair ?


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is that offer available in India ? cause I didn't get the free game with my nvidia card(offer was Metro LL in nvidia site/ Amazon) but got free game with my AMD card(far cry standard edition).

If noise is no issue then go with air cooling ..


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 18, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Is that offer available in India ? cause I didn't get the free game with my nvidia card(offer was Metro LL in nvidia site/ Amazon) but got free game with my AMD card(far cry standard edition).
> 
> If noise is no issue then go with air cooling ..



Yes the offer is available in India on 780Ti and Titan...

Air Cooling when I plan to over clock my CPU close to 5Ghz ....  will it sustain ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 18, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> well, honestly its just to ensure the Mobo supports trends and technologies 1 or 2 yrs down the line... and i need not do the research exercise again or look at updating (not upgrading  ) the components ... probably by then my son will also start using this Rig



It's impossible to predict my friend. That's why i always say never go overkill, save money for next upgrade.



abhijeet.ak said:


> It will be a multi-monitor setup, I intend to purchase 3 x 4K resolution UHD monitors...  please suggest any if you know.
> 
> I can even manage 3 x 1080p 27" Ultrawide IPS trendy panels, however my minimum criteria is 1080p.
> 
> I know the cost difference between the two will be quite high.



*Also, Mr. Kulkarni you do know that a single 4k monitor costs around 2.5-3lakh rs?*


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> It's impossible to predict my friend. That's why i always say never go overkill, save money for next upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, Mr. Kulkarni you do know that a single 4k monitor costs around 2.5-3lakh rs?*



Hmmm I hv budgeted around 2Lacs x 3 for da 4K monitors..... Moreover m getting the Asus PQ321Q from one of my contact's in Asus US for around USD$ 2850/- the challenge is its size which is 31.5 inch. Accommodating 3 of 32" monitors in my Muvi/VDO room will be an overkill and the room might look cramped as I need space to build a customised Home Cockpit solution around this setup... 

Hence I was looking out for max 26-27", lemme know if you come across any... cost shouldn't be a big concern, although a single monitor shouldn't be 10K USD it has to be a realistic figure  ... If all fails I will end up buying 1080p 

Thanks for your help...

P.S : If I end up buying the normal 1080p panels  then probably I will buy 3 of them for less then the cost of 1 4K.... lol....


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2013)

A 2Lac+ rig having a Storm Trooper as a cabinet? Thats Lame.

Intel i7 4930K - 45000 + Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - 32000 = Are you going for LN2 cooling and overclocking competition?

WD Caviar Black 1TBx3 - 18000 = 3 For Storage 

Corsair H110 CPU Cooler - 9400 = on  a 2 LAC + Rig with  Rampage Extreme and 4930K  I thought I will see atleast a Swiftech/XSpC/EKWB or at least something using Laing A 2Lac+  Thats Lame again.

And no SLI???? Dump thing you dont need for a gaming pc in your HT room.Go hi end but be sensible.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 18, 2013)

or you can contact this guy. He uses custom water cooling solutions & ships world wide .

SINGULARITY COMPUTERS

[YOUTUBE]Singularity Computers Client Build 10 Build Log: Part 4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> A 2Lac+ rig having a Storm Trooper as a cabinet? Thats Lame.
> 
> Intel i7 4930K - 45000 + Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - 32000 = Are you going for LN2 cooling and overclocking competition?
> 
> ...



I will post the final config soon ...  patience is a virtue... 



avinandan012 said:


> or you can contact this guy. He uses custom water cooling solutions & ships world wide .
> 
> SINGULARITY COMPUTERS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Singularity Computers Client Build 10 Build Log: Part 4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks Man, I will definitely consider... Lemme contact him today...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 18, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> Hmmm I hv budgeted around 2Lacs x 3 for da 4K monitors..... Moreover m getting the Asus PQ321Q from one of my contact's in Asus US for around USD$ 2850/- the challenge is its size which is 31.5 inch. Accommodating 3 of 32" monitors in my Muvi/VDO room will be an overkill and the room might look cramped as I need space to build a customised Home Cockpit solution around this setup...
> 
> Hence I was looking out for max 26-27", lemme know if you come across any... cost shouldn't be a big concern, although a single monitor shouldn't be 10K USD it has to be a realistic figure  ... If all fails I will end up buying 1080p
> 
> ...



1. If you're thinking of three monitor setup or a 4k resolution, forget the 780ti.. the 3gb vram will be a bottleneck [Now look at point 4]

2.I know that triple screen monitor looks all cool, awesome and epic but trust me you'll get bored with it faster than you imagine..

*3.If i were in your shoes now, i would buy a single 4k 31.5 inch screen which would be a huge dramatic upgrade even from three 1080p screens.
*
4. Actually there's no point buying 3 x 4k monitors because 2 x Titans can't even max games on a single 4k monitor.. 
If you're thinking of 3 x 4k Monitors you're looking for 6 x titan or something. Yes you will need a titan because it has 6gb vram to avoid throttling and bottlenecking of/by memory [Now look at point 2]

5. Another option is to get 3 x 1440p 27inch monitors , and again don't expect 2 x Titan to do wonders


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

Best is to get Big Single monitor



> 6 x titan or something.





you mean titan 6gb ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Best is to get Big Single monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i mean 6 x Titan[6gb] 
2 x Titan can't even get 60fps on BF3 Ultra on a single 4k , forget 3 x 4k with games like Crysis 3 lulz

According to benchmarks , to max out games on 3 x 1600p we need 4way Titan


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

> No i mean 6 x Titan[6gb]



Can you tell me where you will put those monster 6 cards ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Can you tell me where you will put those monster 6 cards ?



It's a theoretical situation bro.. Talking in terms of performance


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> It's a theoretical situation bro.. Talking in terms of performance



ok..

@op what you decided ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

what about theoritical situation of power consumption of 6 titans,overclcoked i7?   
@ op, get that single 4k monitor from asus.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 19, 2013)

lol.... quite interesting facts coming out this is why I simply love brainstorming on Forums.... 

now looking at the practical angle of the overall solution... I have finally placed the order today and the rig will be delivered on Thursday...

At the outset, I have asked the supplier to deliver each and every component and I will manage the system assembly after 10 yrs though a lot has changed indeed  ... (especially when I have support from so many fantaboulous and enthusiast group of newly found friends....  )

Here's the RIG which I have ordered at the moment, the only component that I have to confirm back is the CPU Cooler....

_*Ordered RIG and Final cost*_

i7 4960X (Sorry Ashish although you recommended 4930K, FSX been my prime focus... 4960X is a true power horse) - _*INR 67,500/-*_
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - _*INR 27,000/-*_
Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra - _*INR 22,000/-*_
Seasonic Platinum Series - SS-1000XP - _*INR 16,000/-*_
G.Skills TridentX - 2400Mhz - 16GB - (4 x 4GB Quad Channel) - _*INR 16,000/-*_
Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 780Ti x 2 - *INR 54,000/- x 2 = 108,000/-*
Samsung 840Pro - 256GB SSD - _*INR 15,000/-*_
WD Black 1TB x 3 - *INR 5000 x 3 = 15,000/-*
Asus 16X BD (BW-16D1HT) - _*INR 6500/-
Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L CPU Cooler - INR 13,200/- (I am not convinced with this CPU cooler, performance stats are not so WoW as compared to Swiftech H320 or Corsair H110i hence I asked him to put this on hold until tomorrow afternoon)
*_
_*Total - INR 306,200/-
*_*VAT - INR 16,841/-
----------------------------
Net - INR 323,041/-*

_*Final Deal Closure Price - INR 310,000/- (Including the Eisberg Prestige 240L)
*_
Now here's the final thing you guys gotta help me out with although cost is not a criteria, performance is (Considering the fact that I should be able to over clock at least 4.8 to 5GHz @ 1.35 to 1.4V ) :

Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - *INR* *13,200/- (Has provision for Cooling loop and future expansion)*
or
Swiftech H320 - *INR* *12,899/- (Online Prime)*
or
Corsair H110 - *INR 8,499/-* *(Online MD)
*
My sincere thanks to everyone who helped me out with the decision making process and for sharing the valuable insights, without the help it wouldn't have been possible 

I will upload the snaps once the Rig is delivered and assembled on Thursday...

----------

So Cooler Master, Corsair or Swiftech ????????


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 19, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> SNIP SNIP SNIP



Bro, the 3gb vram of 780ti will be a bottleneck on high resolutions like 4k or 3x1080p
I highly suggest getting titan sli instead


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 19, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Bro, the 3gb vram of 780ti will be a bottleneck on high resolutions like 4k or 3x1080p



780Ti is faster compared to Titan (which is the fastest on paper) I did lots nd lots of research on this... spoke to one of my friend's cousin sister who coincidently happens to work for Nvidia in the Microprocessor RnD team... She said 780Ti eyes closed.. also post my discussion with her today evening I may drop my plans of even using a 4K monitor, no visible difference to a naked eye the 4k technology is yet to be evolved along with rest of the support component eco-system... she recommended using a 24" or a 27" 1080p Ultrasharp Dell IPS panel. So that's where m headed now as far as the monitor goes..

I need help on the CPU cooler desperately, need to confirm back before 2:00pm tomorrow...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 19, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> 780Ti is faster compared to Titan (which is the fastest on paper) I did lots nd lots of research on this... spoke to one of my friend's cousin sister who coincidently happens to work for Nvidia in the Microprocessor RnD team... She said 780Ti eyes closed.. also post my discussion with her today evening I may drop my plans of even using a 4K monitor, no visible difference to a naked eye the 4k technology is yet to be evolved along with rest of the support component eco-system... she recommended using a 24" or a 27" 1080p Ultrasharp Dell IPS panel. So that's where m headed now as far as the monitor goes..
> 
> I need help on the CPU cooler desperately, need to confirm back before 2:00pm tomorrow...



I am sorry, i don't have much info about CPU coolers so don't want to give false advice on it.

IMO anything above 24'' should atleast be a 1440p
I think you should get 1440p or a 1600p screen, 1080p seems a shame for 780ti SLI [even 3 of em]


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 19, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Bro, the 3gb vram of 780ti will be a bottleneck on high resolutions like 4k or 3x1080p
> I highly suggest getting titan sli instead



+1
Instead should have gone with R9 290X Uber setup. Not much difference compared to 780ti.

other thing, take a look at this: Meet the Most Powerful Z87 Motherboard on the Face of Earth: ASRock Z87 Extreme11/ac


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

Swiftech eyes wide shut.

Now your pc looks balanced finally except for the pCIe SSDor an SSD RAID 0 and a display from NEC.

Oh and the psu should be a Corsair AX1200i undoubtedly and why not?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 19, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I am sorry, i don't have much info about CPU coolers so don't want to give false advice on it.
> 
> IMO anything above 24'' should atleast be a 1440p
> I think you should get 1440p or a 1600p screen, 1080p seems a shame for 780ti SLI [even 3 of em]



I might buy Dell U2713HM or U2412HM, both of which are Ultrasharp A-IPS Panels with LED backlighting.



AshutoshM said:


> +1
> Instead should have gone with R9 290X Uber setup. Not much difference compared to 780ti.
> 
> other thing, take a look at this: Meet the Most Powerful Z87 Motherboard on the Face of Earth: ASRock Z87 Extreme11/ac



I would still prefer 780Ti as for the M/B goes Z87 is storage monster which supports upto 24 drives and most importantly it support only LGA1150 socket and does not support the i7 extreme series processors which are LGA2011 socket.



The Incinerator said:


> Swiftech eyes wide shut.
> 
> Now your pc looks balanced finally except for the pCIe SSDor an SSD RAID 0 and a display from NEC.
> 
> Oh and the psu should be a Corsair AX1200i undoubtedly and why not?



Even I am inclined towards Swiftech H320... lets see what others have to recommend..

Corsair AX1200i isn't available at the moment in India and has a wait time of 20 - 25 days as per corsair India...

Ultrasharp 27/24" display from Dell, coz of my after sales experience with Dell


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

The point is you will never require a ass for NEC  A rig like that without a NEC hmmmm...., if you can wait for that Corsair ,its super worth it.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The point is you will never require a ass for NEC  A rig like that without a NEC hmmmm...., if you can wait for that Corsair ,its super worth it.



Do you think anyone can wait for 20 - 25 days and they aren't 100% sure about it, last time their stock came in after 2.5 months .... I don't want to be in that situation 

I ordered the Swiftech H320 cooler... order confirmed with prime...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> I ordered the Swiftech H320 cooler... order confirmed with prime...



Thats great. 



abhijeet.ak said:


> Do you think anyone can wait for 20 - 25 days and they aren't 100% sure about it, last time their stock came in after 2.5 months .... I don't want to be in that situation



AX1200i is readily available in Kolkata for Rs 22500 negotiable. If you want I can pm you the number.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thats great.
> 
> 
> 
> AX1200i is readily available in Kolkata for Rs 22500. If you want I can pm you the number.



Is it ???? please PM the number lemme chk... what is the name of the dealer ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

pm ed lets hope everything works out fine.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 19, 2013)

Corsair AX1200i - 24,000/- incl of shipping (5 - 6 days) they will call me back and confirm after re-checking with the distributor...

I can wait for 5 days should not be much of a challenge, anyways the monitors that I am planning to order U2713HM have a wait time of approx 7 days


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

But worth the wait man. Wish you best of luck and fingers crossed


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2013)

offtopic but i think this is the costliest system ever built here on digit forum.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> offtopic but i think this is the costliest system ever built here on digit forum.



Ohhh is it, I will post the build pics and the final pics soon...  just that it will look simple coz I don't like much of LED's and stuff 

Infact, there have been quite a few changes even after I finalised the rig yesterday...

I will post the changes and the new config as well by today afternoon...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah keep it simple ,LED and stuff makes rigs look cheap,this is where the Cosmos come in to play silent and classy and excellent cooling.

So you have nailed it...great.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 20, 2013)

I suggest 900D if you haven't purchased cosmos yet


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 20, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I suggest 900D if you haven't purchased cosmos yet



I already paid the money  for Cosmos II Ultra, why is it that you are recommending 900D interested to know the reasons... 

Based on my research I can do/purchase a lot of custom mod's on/for Cosmos II and it goes pretty well with an EKWB based custom water loop (I will install probably next month) I am super impressed with the capabilities of this cabinet.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 20, 2013)

900d is a very versatile cabinet. It is like the nexus of cabinets. 

Cosmos ain't bad either.  Just that most high end pc builders prefer 900D


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 20, 2013)

@abhijeet.ak where do you live? just curious


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

^ pune i think


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 20, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @abhijeet.ak where do you live? just curious



Well good question, I stay in quite a few cities across the globe 

Currently in Bangalore for last 1 month.

Was in Pune for around 3 - 4 years and originally born and bought up in Mumbai so my parents are still in Mumbai and my wife does not like Mumbai  ...



ASHISH65 said:


> ^ pune i think



Nice guess Ashish , I used to stay in Aundh, Pune I got my house there 



marvelousprashant said:


> 900d is a very versatile cabinet. It is like the nexus of cabinets.
> 
> Cosmos ain't bad either.  Just that most high end pc builders prefer 900D



Hmmm, lemme do some research and If I am convinced then I will check with my supplier if he has the 900D in stock and if he is ready to swap for the cosmos.

I wish if I had the option of taking a poll : Cosmos II Ultra vs Corsair 900D


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2013)

corsair obsidian 900d vs cooler master cosmos ii
SUPER TOWER SHOOTOUT (Corsair 900D vs. Silverstone TJ11 vs. Cooler Master Cosmos II)
seems like unless you are planning on installing more than 2 rads for water cooling cosmos II will work just fine.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2013)

Get your stuff from the havoknation guy/store in Pune if you live there


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

@op  Make sure after you setup your pc,please post a pics of it in Show off section.

And Failing to do so,you'll be banned 



Spoiler



just kidding..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2013)

The Cosmos II is damn good. Dont be confused. You have made the right decision.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Get your stuff from the havoknation guy/store in Pune if you live there



Hmmm, where exactly is his store located.



ASHISH65 said:


> @op  Make sure after you setup your pc,please post a pics of it in Show off section.
> 
> And Failing to do so,you'll be banned
> 
> ...



LoL !!!  definitely I will and post the link in the topic.... 



whitestar_999 said:


> corsair obsidian 900d vs cooler master cosmos ii
> SUPER TOWER SHOOTOUT (Corsair 900D vs. Silverstone TJ11 vs. Cooler Master Cosmos II)
> seems like unless you are planning on installing more than 2 rads for water cooling cosmos II will work just fine.



Interesting, I have already gone thru this....  The cosmos has futuristic design, scalability and  at the same time looks elegant...

I intend to put a glass window on the right panel, will order it tonight.... 



The Incinerator said:


> The Cosmos II is damn good. Dont be confused. You have made the right decision.



Yeah 

Now I am starting with the next project ... Installing a custom liquid cooling loop 

Any preference guys - should I buy the complete kit or individual components ... at the moment I am doing some research on :

EK-KIT H3O 360 HFX - Kits - Starter Kits & Chassis

Suggestions welcome.... I will import only once i finish my research and blue print maybe in a month or so ...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Havok Nation
*
33A, 2nd Floor,

Lane C, Koregaon Park,

Pune – 411001, Maharashtra

Near Budha Paradise Restraurant.

Mobile no : +91-9960417287


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2013)

EKWB though looks good, but overall I would say plain Quality reeks off stuff made by XSPC.

Go here  *Watercooling Kits*


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *Havok Nation
> *
> 33A, 2nd Floor,
> 
> ...



Thanks Ashish... 

Btw, here's the final and the modified Rig which is not confirmed and I am expecting the deliveries on Friday... 

_*CPU
==================*_
i7 4960X - _*INR 67,500/-*
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 64GB - *INR 27,000/-*
Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra - *INR 22,000/-*
Corsair AX1200i Modular PSU - *INR 25,500/- ** Online thru Amazon India ***
G.Skills TridentX - 2400Mhz - 16GB - (4 x 4GB Quad Channel) - *INR 16,000/-*
Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 780Ti x 2 - *INR 54,000/- x 2 = 108,000/-
*Samsung 840Pro - 256GB SSD -*INR 15,000/-*
WD Black 1TB x 3 - *INR 5000 x 3 = 15,000/-*
Asus 16X BD (BW-16D1HT) - *INR 6500/-*
Swiftech H320 CPU Cooler* - INR 12,900/- ** Online thru Prime **
*_5 Channel Fan Controller - _*INR 3,000/-*_ *** Online *_*Approx Cost - To Be Ordered ***_

_*   Total - INR 277,000/- (Excluding Online Orders)
+ VAT - INR 15,235/- (VAT @ 5.5%)*
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
_*   Net - INR 292,235/- 
*

*    Deal Closure - INR 285,000/- (Local Market)
*_*+ Online Orders - INR 41,400/-*_
*------------------------------------------------*
_*  Total INR 326,400/-*_
_*
Final Landed Cost for the CPU - INR 326,400/- (All Inclusive)
*_

*Other Accessories
*=============
Dell 27" U2713HM x *2*qty _*- INR 48,930/- x 2 = INR 97,860/- (Shopclues.com)
*_Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 Elite Keyboard *- INR 10,499/- (Flipkart)* 
Razer Ouroboros Elite Gamin Mouse - _*INR 10,238/- (Amazon India)
*_Steelseries QCK Counter Strike GO Edition Mouse Pad_* - INR 3,900/-*_ _*(Amazon US incl of Shipping and Customs)

   Total - 122,497/- Accessories and Monitor
+Total - 326,400/- CPU Cost

---------------------------------------------------
*__* Total System Cost - INR 448,897/-*__*
---------------------------------------------------
*_
So this is the rig that will be delivered to me on Friday and over a period of next few days, I have decided to build it on my own, I will share the master pic before I actually start unboxing the stuff 

Thanks to everyone who helped me in building this RIG successfully...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 21, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



Why 2 x 27'' monitors?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome configuration.  Congrats


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Why 2 x 27'' monitors?



I am building a Home Cockpit for FSX ... I was planning for 3, however space is a constraint in my Ent room at the moment hence 2



marvelousprashant said:


> Awesome configuration.  Congrats



Thanks Prashant


----------



## PratikV (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude killer config and do post some pics of that rig.
In case if you still have some money left we are ready to receive gifts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2013)

PratikV said:


> Dude killer config and do post some pics of that rig.
> In case if you still have some money left we are ready to receive gifts



Me too fellows....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

S_V's rig will be de-throned as the most expensive rig on the forum


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

PratikV said:


> Dude killer config and do post some pics of that rig.
> In case if you still have some money left we are ready to receive gifts



Lol.... I wish sum one gift's me those damn monitors ...... 



bavusani said:


> Me too fellows....



Ohh even you wanna contribute with pratik to gift me the monitor... lol...lol...lol...  


On a serious note I am facing a hard time find this monitor, I just got a call from shop clues saying they don't have this and the seller has accidentally listed the model... I asked them to refund my money.... 

I spoke to Dell and they say there are no 27" Ultrasharp monitors available in India and it will take 3 weeks for the next stock to come in...  

Please someone please help me with the monitors now... damn thing ... I am also ok with U2713H or even U2713 or any other equivalent WQHD 27" monitor (Budget no constraint).... Or else I will have a gun with no bullets to fire...


----------



## PratikV (Nov 21, 2013)

You can get u2711 on itdepot


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

PratikV said:


> You can get u2711 on itdepot



U2711 I am also getting this in the local market for 42K but then is it worth... its a 5yr old technology no LED Backlighting and works on CCFL with a power draw of 118Wats per monitor as against to just 30watts per U2713H / HM :O


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 21, 2013)

How about asus pb278q


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 21, 2013)

Another One is the ViewSonic VP2770


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> How about asus pb278q





The Incinerator said:


> Another One is the ViewSonic VP2770



Neither of the above are available through any local/online reseller in India... Have to be imported through some reseller who will import it for me and will take 15 - 20 days, that is crazy... 

If I gotta import anything I will straight import it using my own channel... If you guys know someone who can make these available or have them locally and deliver in next 4 - 5 days please, please, please let me know...

Btw just got the H320 delivered from Prime in Mumbai and the Razer keyboard from flipkart...

flipkart delivered in 1 day... to good to be true but then my first experience with them... amazing packing as well and a sealed pack product.

On the other hand H320 came with a H220 manual... not sure if its standard... rest all of the material at least looks new...


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

GTX 780TI should work fine with those games you want to beat up with.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 21, 2013)

Asus PB278Q monitor prices, Shopping comparison for Asus PB 278Q, Buy online in India - ShopMania

offtopic: this rig with cosmos 2 looks stunning *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278143-Cosmos-II-(Liquid-Edition)


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 21, 2013)

@OP Where are you getting the 780ti for 54k from?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> @OP Where are you getting the 780ti for 54k from?



I got them from the Asus Distributor (Rashee Peripherals) a friend of mine got it for me, his dad is one of the investor for RP.



marvelousprashant said:


> Asus PB278Q monitor prices, Shopping comparison for Asus PB 278Q, Buy online in India - ShopMania
> 
> offtopic: this rig with cosmos 2 looks stunning Cosmos II (Liquid Edition)



That rig looks jaw dropping awesum... I would be more than happy even if my rig is 50% as good looking as that one out there .... 

Btw, I did look at grab more today afternoon, as stated earlier they are importing from US ...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2013)

Buy Online Asus PB278Q 27 inch QHD Gaming LED Monitor in India


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Buy Online Asus PB278Q 27 inch QHD Gaming LED Monitor in India



Thanks Prashant, I have sent them an Email...

And guys my rig is all here, except for the Corsair AX1200i, Razer Ouroboros, Monitors and the mousepad.... 
[IMGG]
[/IMGG]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> Thanks Prashant, I have sent them an Email...
> 
> And guys my rig is all here, except for the Corsair AX1200i, Razer Ouroboros, Monitors and the mousepad....
> [IMGG]View attachment 12781View attachment 12782[/IMGG]



waiting to see the pc in action. This rig is going to be the fastest and most stunning in TDF.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

@op please make a new thread in showoff section and post all pics

use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     TO POST IMAGE


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup ashish will do it ....


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 27, 2013)

It's a really pain building your own PC.... and specially when you are doing it after ages..

I started yesterday afternoon and I just finished... 

I still have to do the cable management piece... Will post pics in the Show Off section soon...


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 27, 2013)

We need the pics....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

i am anxious to see the beast


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 1, 2013)

I Ordered the 2 x EVGA 780Ti super clocked cards, which should be delivered by 4th to 6th December..... Will finish the build and post the pics post then...

Amrit aka Rock2702 has been kind enough to buy the redundant Asus 780Ti that I have....

So I am assuming the SC Evga will add to some more performance...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> I Ordered the 2 x EVGA 780Ti super clocked cards, which should be delivered by 4th to 6th December..... Will finish the build and post the pics post then...
> 
> Amrit aka Rock2702 has been kind enough to buy the redundant Asus 780Ti that I have....
> 
> So I am assuming the SC Evga will add to some more performance...



you had two Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 780Ti ,right? did he buy both?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you had two Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 780Ti ,right? did he buy both?



Naah he bought one....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> Naah he bought one....



so you still have one left. are you going with 3 way sli?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so you still have one left. are you going with 3 way sli?



lol naah although I was planning for a Quad SLI    , someone suggested me not to mix match two different OEM's  ... hence, I gifted the other one to my cousin bro, he was drooling for it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> lol naah although I was planning for a Quad SLI    , someone suggested me not to mix match two different OEM's  ... hence, I gifted the other one to my cousin bro, he was drooling for it..



get ready to take pics. waiting for it - the rig i can dream off.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get ready to take pics. waiting for it - the rig i can dream off.



on it's way soon.... will keep this thread posted the moment i upload pics in the show off section...


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 2, 2013)

U gifted your cousin a 780ti?
This is totally off topic but WHAT IN GODS NAME DO YOU DO?


----------



## leelaprasad (Dec 2, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> U gifted your cousin a 780ti?
> This is totally off topic but WHAT IN GODS NAME DO YOU DO?


 Associate Partner - Enterprise Architecture at Wipro Consulting  as per LinkedIn Profile


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 3, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> U gifted your cousin a 780ti?
> This is totally off topic but WHAT IN GODS NAME DO YOU DO?



lol, anyway it was redundant and rather then selling I thought of making his day that day...  

by profession I am a Management Consultant and an entrepreneur having invested in multiple startups as an Investor... effectively I own a couple of businesses in IT and other space.



leelaprasad said:


> Associate Partner - Enterprise Architecture at Wipro Consulting  as per LinkedIn Profile



Precisely Leelaprasad  back in my days with Wipro when I was a Consulting Partner and Head for their Infrastructure business in Japan-APAC region.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 3, 2013)

wow you two have made quite a living I must say.

@op what monitor did you order?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 3, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> lol, anyway it was redundant and rather then selling I thought of making his day that day...
> 
> by profession I am a Management Consultant and an entrepreneur having invested in multiple startups as an Investor... effectively I own a couple of businesses in IT and other space.
> 
> ...



WOW! Looking at your experience and your business investments i assume you are well over 35 (am i right??) and you are buying a kick ass pc for gaming !
I always assumed that when i would be older i would't find time for gaming but looking at you i think that the gamer in me would live a long life.
You dont know how happy this makes me! 
Thankyou,enjoy your beast rig (do post pics) 

Divyansh.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 3, 2013)

when you mention it one of my college senior a techlead in his late 20's have to take permission for gaming from his wife. 

roflmao situation 

I have so many games but not enough time in a week to play now-a-days


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 3, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> wow you two have made quite a living I must say.
> 
> @op what monitor did you order?



Currently got 2 x U2412HM (For a few weeks) till I get the U2713H in India or a Samsung Series 9... which will happen probably next month... 



NiGHtfUrY said:


> WOW! Looking at your experience and your business investments i assume you are well over 35 (am i right??) and you are buying a kick ass pc for gaming !
> I always assumed that when i would be older i would't find time for gaming but looking at you i think that the gamer in me would live a long life.
> You dont know how happy this makes me!
> Thankyou,enjoy your beast rig (do post pics)
> ...



Woah Man !!!! its like you almost decided my age....   

Don't make me feel old, as a matter of fact I am 27, just completed 27 on 29th November


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 4, 2013)

Are you going to take a break from work for gaming?


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Are you going to take a break from work for gaming?



I work from Home 99% of the times if that helps answering your question


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

^^ Same Situation here. I am In My late 20s and I cant game like before i did. I miss those days when Gaming Comes. but sometime you have to manage Work, Family and Gaming all together. So I don't do other activity much whenever i get time i play.



abhijeet.ak said:


> I work from Home 99% of the times if that helps answering your question


You are lucky man. i have to give 12 hours to my company then 4 hours to family and then I can game for 2 hours or so. Still I am Enjoying my games .


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 4, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ Same Situation here. I am In My late 20s and I cant game like before i did. I miss those days when Gaming Comes. but sometime you have to manage Work, Family and Gaming all together. So I don't do other activity much whenever i get time i play.
> 
> 
> You are lucky man. i have to give 12 hours to my company then 4 hours to family and then I can game for 2 hours or so. Still I am Enjoying my games .



With me it's usually all well balanced... I don't get actively involved in work these days I have capable people who take care.... So 99% of the time I am at home and prefer it that way...


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 4, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> Currently got 2 x U2412HM (For a few weeks) till I get the U2713H in India or a Samsung Series 9... which will happen probably next month...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about that.You must be like supermegageniusEinstein level intelligent or your family owns a petrol pump? (jk )

You are so lucky man.And now you are the owner of the best rig on TDF (wow again) Jealous 

Enjoy your rig man,i am more excited for it to take shape than you are  
POST PICS!!!!


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 6, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Sorry about that.You must be like supermegageniusEinstein level intelligent or your family owns a petrol pump? (jk )
> 
> You are so lucky man.And now you are the owner of the best rig on TDF (wow again) Jealous
> 
> ...



With USD$ inflating like crazy and crude oil prices going up day by day (Thanks to the Indian Govt) petrol pump is no more a lucrative business  I did invest in one few years back and getting ok kinda returns on it.. Worst part is I don't even get free diesel  

I am waiting for my 2 x EVGA Super clocked cards to arrive in India and I would be good to go and post the pics real soon...


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 11, 2013)

And finally I received my 2 x EVGA Super-clocked GPU's (after a short delay of 3 Days by our INDIAN CUSTOMS) 

Will install them tonight and install the OS post which I will run the benchmark tests on the system...

I will start uploading the pics in showoff section tomorrow...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> And finally I received my 2 x EVGA Super-clocked GPU's (after a short delay of 3 Days by our INDIAN CUSTOMS)
> 
> Will install them tonight and install the OS post which I will run the benchmark tests on the system...
> 
> I will start uploading the pics in showoff section tomorrow...



Post some pictures and also do a review of some of the components you have bought if not all.OK.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Dec 12, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Post some pictures and also do a review of some of the components you have bought if not all.OK.



Done deal


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 12, 2013)

Waiting for it with fingers crossed. it will be beast of all.


----------

